# First built in bio-filter re-do.



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello all,
Just beginning to explore the "navigation" of the forum. Still have a hard time finding "my pictures" or "my photo album" as I think it's called. Can in the regular 
photo gallery, just not my own LOL. I have managed a way but I'm sure it's easier from another direction. I do my own built in bio-filters and they seem to work well.
Could plan to check just how well but too complicated I believe to worry with. I keep making them in ten gal. tanks to keep down the cost and one other reason.
When I feel they are as best as reasonably possible, I will do a larger tank. Till then I keep experimenting/w wall coverings also. 
I now am in the process of setting up the first tank I built in the filter on. Had it down for a couple of small changes to the filter and the wall covering. Now to set it
up with these complete and I broke down and bought some substrate. The tank does not photograph well without anything in it as the wall covering is rather
mono-colored and this keeps you from perceiving where things start and stop. There are pictures of parts of it on my album and the regular photo gallery if you
know how to get there but my being new means I can't help you/w that right now till I learn how. I'll read the directions on how to load photos here so that in the
next couple of days I'll be adding them. Likely after the substrate is added it will photograph better. Having trouble/w the foundation for it right now. My thinking
is that the floor is uneven. Yea a ten gal. but I have only seen one tank break on it's own completely without help from a person. That was a 125 gal. and it
just fell apart from one corner first and you guessed it, from an uneven floor. Twisted the tank till it broke.
Will be back in a couple of days/w pics and more progress reports.
Jan. 28th Adding water gradually. Adding plants as I go. Most of you know how wonderful a "point and shoot" camera works on aquariums. Always focusses on what is behind what you
want to take a picture of. LOL... At least I now can give you a link to "my Gallery". Aquarium Gallery - Message

2/2/13 Just added more plants, water level finished adding, now tank is full "operational"/w filter/ heater/light. Added two new pictures in gallery of today's additions.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

click the "Photo Gallery" in the banner. Then, located under "User CP" in a separate banner is "My photos", click it.

Then find and click the photo you want to post, copy the first link under the enlarged image (the one you selected) and post it in any textbox on the forum to post the image.



I never suspected that it would break, but with that much weight.. glad you fixed it though, rather crappy to have happen. New lesson for me, make the floor perfect. Lol. 1G is an annoying spill..


----------

